# ACS assessment for ICT business analyst



## sandeepgk (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi All,
I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment for ICT business analyst and I would like to seek your expert advise in my query, as detailed below:

My Profile:
Educational Qualifications: *BCOM (Finance & Income Tax) and MBA (Finance & Information Systems)*.
Work Experience: *Overall 9.6 years of work experience as an ICT business analyst/systems analyst*.
Current work location: *Sydney, Australia. Have been on 457 visa since May 2016.*

Query:
I have gone through the ACS skills assessment guidelines on the requirement of submitting RPL, and I am a bit confused if I really need to submit an RPL. Since in my MBA I had taken up Information Systems as a Minor Subject for 2 semesters, I am expecting my qualification to be considered as *Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor*. Is my understanding correct, will my qualification be considered as *Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor or will ACS still ask my to submit an RPL? * Can anyone please advise me on this.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

In my case I had did my MS in Mech but took many courses in Computer Science.... To add to that my degree didn't have any option to get awarded a minor in CS. I just took ample courses in CS just out of interest. 

This is what ACS skills report says...


*Your Master of Science (Mechanical Engineering) from Oklahoma State University completed December 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing*

I am sure they will recognise yours as some computing degree too, however note still they will (may?) take away some of your experience. They took away 4 yrs for me. I heard it could have been 6 other wise. So try your luck..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sandeepgk said:


> Hi All,
> I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment for ICT business analyst and I would like to seek your expert advise in my query, as detailed below:
> 
> My Profile:
> ...


No-one here can tell you how your Masters will be assessed. Here's what ACS say in their guidance for applicants:



> A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT
> major for entry into the course, must have:
> • A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
> • At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
> ...


and



> A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of
> the requirements for a major.



So, you can see that half your units need to be ICT for a Major (assuming two years here) or one third for a minor. You can take an educated guess yourself.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

*ACS Skills Assessment for ICT Business Analyst (Code: 261111)*

Hello All,
Hope you’re all doing well!

I’m planning to apply for the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) as an ICT Business Analyst (Code: 261111). I am filling the visa application myself and would like genuine advice from folks who have filed their applications without the help of an agent and got a positive result in the ACS skills assessment. I have the ACS Summary of Criteria and the documentation checklist but do not understand their method on how they assess skilled experience and qualifications. Here is my scenario:

1.	BTech in Industrial Engineering (2002-2006) in India – 4 year course equivalent to BEng
2.	Software Developer at ABC Tech company from 2006-2008 in India – 2 years 3 months
3.	MSc in International Business (2008-2009) from UK – 1 year course
4.	Audit Associate II at a Big 4 firm (2010-2011) in UK – 1 year
5.	Currently working as Senior Business Analyst at a global MNC in India (Since 2012) – 5 years 3 months 
Total professional work experience: 8 years 5 months

Taking the above scenario into consideration, here are my questions:
a.	Should I submit certified copies of both Bachelors and Masters transcripts?
b.	Should I go ahead and submit 3rd party statutory declarations for all my work experiences?
c.	How many points do I fetch with the above experience and qualifications?
d.	Can I submit supporting documentation such as copies of certifications like PMP, Black Belt?
e.	How long does it take for ACS to give a recommendation??
Looking forward to hearing your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

sandeepgk said:


> Hi All,
> I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment for ICT business analyst and I would like to seek your expert advise in my query, as detailed below:
> 
> My Profile:
> ...


Hi Sandeep,
I am sure you had to go through RPL route for ACS. It will be great if you can you update on your case and status here.

Thanks


----------



## Lan Nguyen (Jun 24, 2018)

*New question*

Hi,
I am in process of applying for ACS assessment
My profile:
Education: BA in French(2005) and MBA (2007)
Work experience: 7.5 years as IT Business analyst for local bank 

Question:
IT Ba in a bank is different from software company: a bank often buys package software rather than develope, so the work of IT BA is elicitation, analysis of requirements, assessing solution available in the market and consulting to internal customers, not create or design new software.

Above experiences match to criteria of ACS for ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## SaraJaved (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi All, 

I need some clarification regarding the ACS assessment I just received for ICT business analyst:

1. ACS has assessed my bachelor of software engineering comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. However, they have deducted my 4 years of work experience instead of 2 years. I dont know the reason why? should i apply for the appeal?

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from xxxx completed in July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/05 - 10/06 - 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Information Communication Technology Project Coordinator

Dates: 10/06 - 11/07 - 1 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Business Analyst

Dates: 04/08 - 05/11 - 3 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Information Technology Business Analyst

Dates: 10/11 - 03/13 - 1 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Business Analyst Technical Writer

Dates: 07/15 - 08/18 - 3 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: Project Manager


2. They have not considered my Technical writing for software manual experience valid under the category of ICT business analyst, Can anyone please let me know why?

I would really appreciate your response in this regard.


----------



## sujesh25 (May 19, 2018)

Hi Sandeep,

You have to go through RPL route as in MBA IT it doesn’t have enough subjects to be considered as Major or Minor.

I did my Bcom Computers and MBA in Marketing and Systems but after research and discussing with agent found I have to go through RPL. I was assesed positive with deeuction of 6 years.

Regards
Sujesh


sandeepgk said:


> Hi All,
> I am in the process of applying for ACS assessment for ICT business analyst and I would like to seek your expert advise in my query, as detailed below:
> 
> My Profile:
> ...


----------

